# History of Litespeed 1 inch carbon forks please



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I have possibly found a 1990's litespeed (havent seen it yet, it's definitely a litespeed, not sure of model yet though) that needs a new fork to be rideable. I only started road cycling after 2000, so I know nothing about 1990's litespeeds.

I would like to know of the different Litespeed carbon 1 inch forks that existed in the 90's? Ideally the dimensions etc. If possible, some accepted replacement options too. I'd like to build this bike up and put a new fork on it that is as close to (or better) than the original bike. Are the 90's litespeed forks specific to litespeed, or just ITM/Easton or similar with litespeed stickers on them?

Any sources of pdf's of 90's litespeed brochures? (I'd like to confirm the dimensions to make sure it's close to my prefered frame geometry before spending money on it).

It also require 90's litespeed sticker sets, as I'm told the original decals are scratched and well worn. Anyone know where original or good reproduction decals can be bought from?


Thanks,


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Does this add anything?

"was a litespeed classic with the normal tubing ie low vanadium and al"

Any idea of the desired fork rake?


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a '98 Litespeed Classic. When I bought it, there were three different fork options: Look LDS, Time Equipe, and Kestrel EMS. All three forks had the same rake of 43mm, regardless of frame size. 

Older Litespeed models were available with a Kinesis aluminum road fork, but I'm not sure of those dimensions.

If you PM me, I 'll send you a .pdf copy of a 1998 Litespeed catalog. You might also have luck with the Litespeed website, as they archive several models years past.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

You may not be able to get a Litespeed labeled 1" fork any more but many fork makers still make 1" forks. Reynolds' Ouzo fork is excellent. 43mm rake is kind of a compromised standard. If your bike is 58cm or larger I'd recommend a 40mm rake fork, 56cm or smaller, get a 45mm.


----------



## jomissa (Mar 5, 2007)

i have a 1 inch litespeed threaded fork from my tuscany that i just removed. its time carbon for. pretty nice. if you want it ill see it cheap! email me.


----------

